# Topics > Robotics > Transforming robots, self-transforming robots, polymorphic robots, self-reconfigurable robots >  Transforming Wheel Robot, AltaPowderDog, Ohio, USA

## Airicist

youtube.com/altapowderdog

----------


## Airicist

Build instructions: Transforming Wheel Robot

Published on Feb 23, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Transforming Wheel Robot 2.0 clearing obstacles

Published on Feb 28, 2015




> Whegs, or "leg wheels," are awesome at clearing obstacles.  However, they aren't used often despite their good obstacle clearance.  They are less efficient, can actually be slower over smooth surfaces, create a very bouncy ride, and, most importantly, can't be used with encoders to provide movement and position information.  On hard, flat surfaces, round wheels are almost always the way to go. 
> 
> However, outdoors is a different story.  GPS data can compensate for the lack of movement information from encoders, there is more space so a bigger spiky robot doesn't get in the way, and the ground absorbs a lot of the impact and makes the ride smoother despite the wheel's shape (snow/sand/grass is soft).
> 
> This robot was designed to perform well both indoors and on dynamic surfaces such as snow and grass.

----------

